# Molly's due date...?



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

My dalmatian lyretail Molly was all alone, so I bought two females (I wanted two Pearl White lyretails, but one ended up being just a regular Pearl White). I didn’t watch the lady at Petsmart bag them, so I didn’t realize until I got home, that one was pregnant. Now, to be honest, I didn’t acclimate them as slow as I should have, since I had an unexpected appointment to get to in less than half an hour after I got home. So of course, they got stressed

That evening, I noticed that one was ‘pooping’ something squigly, that sank down into the gravel. On a close look, it was a fry! She doesn’t even really look pregnant! More... “pudgy”, I guess you could say. I figure the stress made her give premies - two fry were dropped, still having their egg-sack thingies, and then she dropped just an egg.

So, now I’m wondering. Should I put her in a breeding box? As I said, she doesn’t even really look pregnant, more like just fat. Since a couple fry were live, just not fully developed, and an egg, I doubt she’s finished. But I’m not sure if I should put her in there now, or wait a week, or what? I hate to have her in solitude longer than necessary - on the other hand, I really would like to see if I can have a few fry survive and grow up to sell to an LFS later (I’d keep ‘em, but that would overstock my tank).

I’m not sure what to do!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

From what Ive heard and experienced livebearers can drip fry for several hours or days... Its up to you if you want to put her in a breeding box but if you dont want to keep the babies why bother?


----------

